# 3 Day Split



## LITTLEME (Feb 23, 2006)

THIS WON ON BODYBUILDING.COM FORUMS FOR THE BEST 3-DAY SPLIT

Day one will be Legs and shoulders (see I promised you we'll work them).
Rest anywhere between 45 seconds to minute and a half. This workout shouldn't take longer than an hour. Of course don't count from the minute you walk in the gym but when you lift your first weight. 

DAY1 
Leg Press 4 x 8-10
Hack Squat 3 x 8-10
Squat 1 x 15

Straight Leg Deadlifts 3 x 8 super set 1 
Leg Curls 3 x 8-10 super set 1

Dumbell Shoulder Press 4 x 8-10 last set drop set 2 times
Seated Lateral Raises 3 x 6 superset 2 
Bent over lateral raises 3 x 6 superset 2

That is it. Day one is done. That last superset should give you a nice burn in your shoulders. Go heavy on the leg press and make sure your sets are controlled and done with a proper form. Don't place your hand on the thighs when you do leg presses. Yea you're not pushing just resting - well rest some place else.
Also, I've seen people over and over doing lateral raises with way to much weight and they resemble more an albatros trying to take off than somebody lifting. If you can't hold the weight for half a second at the top you're using too much weight. 

Ok day two, lets hit the chect and biceps (see nothing is forgotten). 
I've studied the whole push pull cons and pros and came to a conclusion that training the muscle that was indirectly used for the most of the workout is not an efficient way to handle things.
So here is the day 2.

DAY 2
Incline Barbell Bench Press 4 x 8-10 Last set strip set 2 times
Flat Dumbbell Press 3 x 8-10 superset 1
Incline Dumbbell Fly 3 x 10-12 superset 1

Standing Calf Raises 2 x 18-24 superset 2 
Peck Deck/Cable Fly 2 x failure superset 2

Standing Barbell Curls 4 x 8 - 10 last set strip set 2 times
Dumbbell Curls 3 x 8 - 10 



Day two is done. Aren't you glad. 
Perform the dumbbell curls in the following manner 
1. set regular curl, 2. set hammer curl, 3. set cross body hammer curl.

Onto day three, the final day before the weekend. 
On day three we'll hit the back and triceps. This one is probably the most grueling one but you do get two days of rest. Good luck.

DAY 3
Pull Ups wide 20 
Chin Ups narrow 20
Seated Cable Row 2 x 10 - 12 
T-Bar Row 2 x 10 - 12
Deadlifts 8,6,4 

Skull Crushers 4 x 8-10 superset 1
Narrow Bench Press 4 x failure superset 1

Triceps Rope Extensions 3 x 8-10 superset 2
Seated Calf Flexions 3 x 18-24 superset 2

Do as many pull ups/chin ups as you can. You might start with one or even none. If you can't do one, jump up to the bar and do slow negatives.
After two weeks you'll be able to do 1 or 2 or maybe even three. 
I have very long arms (I'm 6'6" and about 240 lbs) so pull ups are no fun for me but it is the only exercise that put that nice V on my back.

Let me clarify superset 1. You'll be probably doing the skull crushers aka lying triceps extension with an EZ bar. 
When you're done with the set just bring the bar all the way to front and start cranking out the presses. Make sure you're elbows are next to your body and not flarring out.


----------



## cody84 (Mar 8, 2006)

This Looks Pretty Good How Long Did You Do This Work-out For


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 8, 2006)

i haven't just some reading i came across


----------

